# [HILFE] Netgear Router mit Fritz! Wlan Repeater verbinden



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

Wunderschönen guten Abend, 

wie Ihr dem Titel bereits entnehmen könnt, habe ich ein Problem mein Netgear (DGND3800B) Router mit dem FRITZ! Wlan Repeater 300E zu verbinden. 

Habe es erst nach "Anleitung" probiert, es per WPS-Knopf zu verbinden. Blinken tut es am Repeater, wie auch dann am Router aber nichts kommt zu stande dabei. Deshalb wollte ich es dann per "LAN" versuchen aber dies geht genau so nicht, da die Adresse für die Einstellung im Browser nicht erkannt wird bzw sie sich nicht aufbaut.. 

Versucht habe ich zu "googeln" aber finde leider nur Lösungsvorschläge in Verbindung mit einer FRITZ! BOX.

Hoffe, das jemand von euch mir da helfen könnte. 

Bedanke mich im voraus und wünsche eine schöne Nacht. 

Lg


----------



## W111 (31. März 2014)

1. du loggst dich in das Wlan "_Fritz!Wlan Repeater 300E_" - Standard Passwort ist acht mal die Null (00000000)
2. danach gibst du in deinen Browser http://fritz.repeater ein
3. dann musst du ein Passwort für den Zugang zum Repeater-Menü setzen
4. dann kommst du auf die Oberfläche und siehst einen _Willkommen Bildschirm_
5. dann klickst du unten auf weiter und siehst eine Liste mit verfügbaren Wlan SSIDs, da sollte auch dein Netgear enthalten sein
6. vor dem Netgear setzt du ein Häkchen, erst jetzt kannst du unten auf "weiter" klicken
7. setze an der Stelle wo die Verschlüsselung gewählt wird *nich**t* *WPA+WPA2* sondern ausschließlich die Verschlüsselung *WPA2 CCMP (AES)*. Oben müsste auch die gewählte Wlan Verbindung des ausgewählten Funknetzes _Netgear DGND3800B_ und dessen Verschlüsselung angezeigt werden (auch der Netgear sollte nur mit WPA2 AES/CCMP laufen). 
*Merke:* nur WPA2 AES oder WPA2 CCMP ist 802.11n konform, das schreibt AVM auch explizit in seinen Handbüchern, gemischte Verschlüsselung kann ein fall back auf 802.11g Niveau verursachen.
8. zu guter Letzt kommt das Fenster wo du deine Einstellungen inkl. Klartext ausdrucken kannst und klickst auf Fertigstellen. Das wars, buena suerte


----------



## Cuddleman (31. März 2014)

So gut wie das durch *W111* erklärt wurde, kann es nur noch nach Ausführung funktionieren.
Besser kann ich es auch nicht.

Hauptsache es sind nicht zu viele Hindernisse zwischen Router und Repeater, sonst ist nur ein instabiler Betrieb möglich.

Dann lohnt sich eher ein zweiter Router der ein zweites Netzwerk zur Verfügung stellt und über den ersten Router Zugang erhält.
Ist wesentlich stabiler, man muß nur z.B. am Handy, oder Notebook, das passende Netzwerk auswählen in dessen Nähe man den besten Empfang hat, sofern nicht der Automatismus an diesen Geräten besser funktioniert. 
Das erspart einen die umständliche Rücksetzung (AVM), sofern der zweite Router nur als reiner Repeater verwendet wurde, sobald man den weiter verkaufen, oder wieder als Hauptrouter einsetzen möchte.


----------



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

"Daumen hoch" super erklärt bzw geschrieben aber wie logg ich mich in den Repeater ein? -.- 

Die Adresse startet ja nichr bzw "keine Verbindung" und wenn ich mich aber davor da einloggen muss, wie? 

Danke


----------



## W111 (31. März 2014)

Du klickst auf das Netzwerksymbol und dann siehst du doch verfügbare Wlans, eines davon ist _Fritz!Wlan Repeater 300E, _da klickst du drauf und auf _*verbinden*. _Dann bist du mit dem Wlan des Repeaters verbunden, der Rest wie oben beschrieben.


----------



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

In Ordnung! Werde es heute Abend mal ausprobieren und melde mich dann wieder


----------



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

Guten Abend, 

hab das grad alles gemacht wie es beschrieben wurde und soweit auch alles in Ordnung gewesen. 

ABER nun beim "Fertigstellen" steht nun da, das dies ca 30 Sekunden dauern kann aber diese Ladeleiste lädt grad schon ca 5 Minuten ohne das ein "Erfolgreich" kommt oder ein "fehlgeschlagen". 

Was da nun los?


----------



## W111 (31. März 2014)

nun musst du schauen, denn du hast nun zwei Netgear Wlans verfügbar, prüf das mal. Das stärkere Wlan nutzt du, prüfen kannst du das mit inSSIDer

du kannst dich nun in beide Wlans mit dem selben Passwort einloggen.


----------



## Dymar85 (31. März 2014)

Ok, hat sich wohl der Browser etc verabschiedet! 

Hab nun wieder auf mein Netgear gewechselt und bin mal dahin, wo ich vorher so gut wie kein Empfang hatte und siehe da.... 

Voller Empfang!  

Kann mich 1000x bedanken für die Hilfe


----------



## W111 (31. März 2014)

Dymar85 schrieb:


> Ok, hat sich wohl der Browser etc verabschiedet!
> 
> Hab nun wieder auf mein Netgear gewechselt und bin mal dahin, wo ich vorher so gut wie kein Empfang hatte und siehe da....
> 
> Voller Empfang!



na also, dann ist ja gut


----------



## Lena_87 (23. April 2014)

Hallo W111 ich  habe ein Problem und bin schon fast verzweifelt mit einem Fritz 310 Repeater , ... mach die Einstellung wie du beschrieben hast , aber sobalt ich den Letzten Schritt mache und auf fertigstellen gehe ... verschwindet der Repater aus meiner Wlanliste (wenn ich mit Handy wlan suche gehe z.b) und ist nicht mehr da. ich kann mihc da nur wieder mit meinem Modem verbinden (TP-Link 3600). =((((
Und so wie es aussieht verbindet sich das Modem nicht mit dem Repeater weil die Wlan Leuchten auf dem Repeater blinken. Kann auch nicht über Browser inst Menü rein , das akzeptiert der nicht,... muss immer neu die software starten =((((


----------



## W111 (23. April 2014)

Du musst für die Konfiguration den repeater sehr nahe am WDR3600 positionieren, nur so kannst du die Konfiguration erst mal abschließen. Hat das funktioniert, kannst du den repeater weiter entfernt erneut in die Steckdose stöpseln und schauen ob eine Verbindung noch möglich ist. Funktioniert das nicht, liegt es an der Entfernung, da ja die Konfiguration abgeschlossen ist.

Für den WDR3600 solltest du die Verschlüsselung ausschließlich auf WPA2 AES setzen, keine gemischte Verschlüsselung mit WPA+WPA2 und du solltest einen festen Wlan Kanal setzen z. B. 1 oder 6 oder 11

versuch das mal, dann machen wir weiter.


----------

